# Recommendations for Dewalt DW 788 blades?



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

I got a Dewalt DW 788 scroll saw for Christmas. This is my first scroll saw. My use will be cutting thin material (1/8" thick to 1/4" thick) into intricate patterns for inlaying. 

I Googled "blades for Dewalt DW 788" and the choices are confusing. There were 3", 4" and 5" blades. For my use as described above, can someone recommend a specific blade (length, tpi, model number) to order?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use Flying Dutchman and for your application likely a #1 or #3 and a skip tooth or reverse type blade.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Straight from the manual: *Use only 5" plain end scroll saw blades.*

What type usually comes down to personal preference. I, like Dan, prefer Flying Dutchman (and I love the ultra-reverse blades), but that is my preference. I used to only use Olsen reverse tooth blades before getting turned on the the FD's. I do lots of portrait work with 1/8" ply, but usually stacked - so a #3 or #5 works for me. You will have to experiment to see which you like the best. BTW: Flying Dutchman does offer an assortment pack, and you can get individual packs of a dozen blades fairly cheap.

For your application, you will most likely want some kind of a reverse blade, so you will get a clean cut on the back side. Straight blades will leave a fuzz that will need to be sanded.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## phildupreez (2 mo ago)

I use Pegas.
Buy from Axminster UK and posted to me in SA


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

MrUnix said:


> Straight from the manual: *Use only 5" plain end scroll saw blades.*
> 
> What type usually comes down to personal preference. I, like Dan, prefer Flying Dutchman (and I love the ultra-reverse blades), but that is my preference. I used to only use Olsen reverse tooth blades before getting turned on the the FD's. I do lots of portrait work with 1/8" ply, but usually stacked - so a #3 or #5 works for me. You will have to experiment to see which you like the best. BTW: Flying Dutchman does offer an assortment pack, and you can get individual packs of a dozen blades fairly cheap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation; I will order some Flying Dutchman blades. What are reverse blades and what is the advantage to non-reverse blades?


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

You should get an assortment pack of Flying Dutchman, Pegas and Olsen blades and try each of them. They all cut differently and have different characteristic. I like the Pegas Modified Geometry blades myself, although I am really liking the Olsen MACH blades lately.
You will want an assortment of blades because each pattern, wood species, thickness, ect will cut better with the proper blade.
Reverse blades have a few reversed teeth at the bottom of the blade that cut on the up stroke, this helps to eliminate the "fuzzies" on the bottom of projects.


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

I just finished ordering a variety of blade types from Flying Dutchman. There is a lot of helpful information on their site.


----------

